# Vivarium



## ElaineDean (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey, i'd love to get another bearded dragon that ive seen but i need a 3ft viv but cant seem to find one at a decent price. Any idea?? x


----------



## threppin (Dec 30, 2008)

look at building your own. there are a few good guides if you type it into google.


----------



## char_cfc (Apr 9, 2009)

Try ebay.. I picked up a 4ft viv for £70. V.well made aswell!! :2thumb:


----------

